# Meet 'The Nest



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 1, 2016)

Dropbox - IMAG1317.jpg

Sorry,,,can't work out how to post Pixxes yet. (Typical Nube) So hope the link works.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Sep 1, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 2, 2016)

Hey, Thanks...
Yes she's an old girl of some 20 odd years, but it's been my Full time Livaboard Traveling home for a year now, a VERY symbiotic relationship. I've almost finished doing the jobs I intended for this year (Extra insulation, Up rated Weight capacity, Carry box, Generator etc etc) ready to write another list for jobs to do over the Winter months now, As you know,,,I don't think you ever truly Finnish messing about with your home do you ?.


----------



## The laird (Sep 3, 2016)

Age don't matter quality does.very nice looking veh


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 3, 2016)

Bit of a weird picture angle, but I've just finished putting another layer of insulation on my aged ceiling, Was going to cover it in cosmetic deceptive wall board,,,but I quite like it as it is !.
Dropbox - IMAG1518.jpg


----------



## jeanette (Sep 3, 2016)

Very nice looking van where are you wandering to next?? Anywhere near Scotland we might see you on the road,


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi All,,,Yep I'm hoping to head up to Scotland & Her Islands for a few months from December time, Hoping to be on Lewis for New year, then take in Harris,,Orkney & Shetland by April time, But VERY flexible & no real timetable to speak of.US Zombies prefer the cold, it slows the Decomposition down !.


----------



## Tbear (Sep 4, 2016)

Please forgive me for asking what may be a stupid question but have you wintered in a motorhome in Scotland before?

Richard


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice that.... We're also hoping to be in the Highlands and Islands from Xmas eve to into the first week of the new year.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 4, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Please forgive me for asking what may be a stupid question but have you wintered in a motorhome in Scotland before?
> 
> Richard



Hi ya,
Not a stupid Question at all matey !.
No,,,Not in a Motorhome,,,,!
But MANY MANY years in my Boat Mainly Just North East of Inverness on the East coast, & Far too many Places on the West coast, Both on the inner & Outer Hebrides, & The Shiant islands, & have spent Christmas & New year in the back of my UN Converted LDV Luton on two occasions. So am actually looking fwd to what is I hope a bit more comfort in 'The Nest' as I'm getting a bit older now lol lol.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 4, 2016)

mistericeman said:


> Very nice that.... We're also hoping to be in the Highlands and Islands from Xmas eve to into the first week of the new year.



Hey BRILLIANT !,,,Let's see if our Tyer Tracks Cross at some point,,,I've got a Shovel to dig us out if needs be lol lol.


----------



## carol (Sep 4, 2016)

I was expecting to see something much smaller, given its name!


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 4, 2016)

carol said:


> I was expecting to see something much smaller, given its name!



Hi ya Carol,
Well,,,I'm I big Guy Who likes his Donuts n Shortbread !,,,What can I say LOL LOL.


----------



## phillybarbour (Sep 6, 2016)

Great looking big van in what appears to be super condition, love it.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2016)

phillybarbour said:


> Great looking big van in what appears to be super condition, love it.


Hey,,Thank you,,,
Yes, it's in REALLY good condition, I got it in beginning of January this year, a week after selling my boat, & been obviously full-timeing in her ever since.it's a 1996 van, Got FULL service history & one of the best things is,,only 18k on the clock ! (25k now !). Whilst traveling I've changed some of her fit out From 4 people Holiday mode, Too 1 Person Full time Livaboard mode, Adding extra insulation & taking off anything & Everything that isn't used, And am very happy with the results.
New Tyres all around (Don't even GO there on that one ! Lol lol ). Up graded her max weight to 4500kg and am Almost finished fitting what I intend,,So a cpl more weeks & I can relax ish...


----------



## delicagirl (Sep 6, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Bit of a weird picture angle, but I've just finished putting another layer of insulation on my aged ceiling, Was going to cover it in cosmetic deceptive wall board,,,but I quite like it as it is !.
> Dropbox - IMAG1518.jpg




i have a 1993 van  - what sort of insulation material is that on your ceiling ?


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> i have a 1993 van  - what sort of insulation material is that on your ceiling ?



Hey, Heeellloooo,,, (Did you find your lost Cafe ?).

Yeah because us Zombies like the colder Climate, I've gone a bit mad with this insulation malarkey,,,it's a PVA material used for Camping / Yoga / Exercise Mats,  it's ok actually.
I've put it everywhere,,, After doing some repairs I just Glue it up & it's Job Done...
Dropbox - IMAG1604.jpg

Dropbox - IMAG1606.jpg

Dropbox - IMAG1603.jpg

Dropbox - IMAG1608.jpg

Dropbox - IMAG1610_1.jpg

Not to everyones taste, But works for me,,,

https://www.dropbox.com/s/dez7o7pwesbx63a/IMAG1558.jpg?dl=0

And if it works as well in the Coldest weather as it did in the recent Heat we have been having, I will be a very happy Zombie in deed !

A Closed up Motorhome in the Hight of the day taken from inside 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xcpsh75iy1gtmbe/IMAG1570.jpg?dl=0

Then moved outside & snapped another for comparison
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dmajrzk0m4rrkmd/IMAG1571.jpg?dl=0


----------



## Tbear (Sep 6, 2016)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Hi ya,
> Not a stupid Question at all matey !.
> No,,,Not in a Motorhome,,,,!
> But MANY MANY years in my Boat Mainly Just North East of Inverness on the East coast, & Far too many Places on the West coast, Both on the inner & Outer Hebrides, & The Shiant islands, & have spent Christmas & New year in the back of my UN Converted LDV Luton on two occasions. So am actually looking fwd to what is I hope a bit more comfort in 'The Nest' as I'm getting a bit older now lol lol.



I am sure you will be as snug as a bug in a rug when you are parked up but what I was more concerned about was you moving around a lot in such a large vehicle. Ours is much smaller but it handles like a Breeze Block on Casters on a nice dry, straight road in warm, windless conditions. Not the sort of weather you get up north in January. You may have "issues"?

Also you may have a problem with water freezing in pipes and underslung tanks. You will need to have plenty of fuel for heating as you may have problems refuelling when snowed in. Freezing of internal pipes and pumps would be bad news. Good insulation only keeps the cold out for so long.

Apologies for a negative post and hopefully someone with more experience of big vans will be able to give better advice soon.

Richard


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey, I don't take that as a Negative post at all, all valid well made points, Hoping I have them and many more Coverd, But if you or anyone else thinks of anything, Shout it out, I would rather be prepared for the worst lol.


----------

